# Where to buy rubber gaskets for bulkheads in Mississauga?



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone know where they sell rubber gaskets for bulkheads? Specifically ones with a 2" outer diameter. Tried the usual places but they don't have any in the size I need.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Do the Hayward ones on 1.5" bulkheads work ?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

No, those are fine. I ended up going with the ones I bought from you, they take up less space behind the tank. The ones I'm looking for are for the 3/4 outflows. They only came with 1 gasket each.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ahh, I miss read. I thought you were looking for 2" I.D. Gaskets (I've got 4 used 1.5" Hayward bulkheads)with their gaskets. I would have happily donated them. I didn't realize you were looking for 2" O.D. 

But I'll take a look, I think I might have some used ones if interested. (Free)


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Also - you'll need cork gaskets like the Hayward's too. Otherwise the rubber gasket on the exterior will bind as tightened.

A thinly applied bead of silicone to the nut is a common practice.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah, awesome. Send me a pm if you have them. I will gladly pay. Thanks!


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

N.P. I will let you know. (Free is Free !)


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Worst case if you cant find them, i can probably punch them for you (flat gasket) out of bicycle inner tube, i've done it before, made custom sized gaskets for my truck box/ co2 diffuser fittings etc.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol, thanks for the offer, but that's pretty much my last resort. I can make some myself as well, but I'd like to see if I can get the proper ones with the cork overlays.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Again, had to resort to my own ingenuity  Cut some out of garage door rubber liner. The rubber bike tire would probably work well too.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

RR37 said:


> Also - you'll need cork gaskets like the Hayward's too. Otherwise the rubber gasket on the exterior will bind as tightened.
> 
> A thinly applied bead of silicone to the nut is a common practice.


Just curious.. silicone sealant? or Silicone lubricant?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sealant. Same stuff you'd build an aquarium with.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Kooka said:


> Again, had to resort to my own ingenuity  Cut some out of garage door rubber liner. The rubber bike tire would probably work well too.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Taipan said:


>


Loved that show. Used to watch it all the time when it was on cable 

I'm debating whether to add the silicone to the gasket, not sure as to how the gasket would "bind". I've read mixed reviews about this on other forums. Does anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

As you tighten it the gasket wrinkles and can cause the bulkhead to tilt in the hole. (Not Good) Depends on how tight you install it.

It's by no means required but piece of mind is always nice. I just use silicone, works better than gaskets on the dry side. Still use gaskets on the wet side.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

What kind of silicon is safe for aquarium and where is the best place to find it? 
I am looking for the black one. Thanks.


----------

